# Beschlagfreie Brille dank "Bonito" von Fielmann



## .Konafahrer. (22. Dezember 2012)

Heute habe ich auf meiner Hausrunde bei um die 8 Grad Außentemperatur und einsetzendem Regen ca. 3h lang folgendes Anti Fog Spray testen können:





Sonst hatte ich spätestens beim ersten Trail "nichts" mehr gesehen. D.h. mit einer Hand lenken und nach Gefühl den Trail hoch, während die andere Hand den Scheibenwischer gibt. Extremst nervig! 

*Heute nun das erste Mal keine beschlagene Brille! * 
Auch nicht mit Buff über Mund und Nase! 

Erst der einsetzende Regen, in Kombination mit einem Steine werfenden, Dreck spritzenden Hans Dampf, behinderte die Sicht ein wenig:





-

Für andere Brillenträger vielleicht auch interessant ist die neue Soft Shell Thermo Helmmütze von Gore mit Öffnungen für die Brillenbügel. Ich nutze die Mütze seit 2 Wochen bei Temperaturen bis knapp über dem Gefrierpunkt. Darüber nur der Buff. Diese Kombination gibt zwar nicht richtig warm, aber unangenehm kalt wird es auch nicht. Es zieht auch bei Tempo 40-50 nicht an die Ohren.

Happy Trails & Fröhliche Weihnachten

Konafahrer


----------



## Apnea (22. Dezember 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Empfehlung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatbogard (26. Dezember 2012)

Danke dir!

Das werde auch ich mal probieren!

LG,
Flatbogard


----------



## andi1969 (26. Dezember 2012)

*Gut zu wissen*


----------



## Scholty (28. Dezember 2012)

Das versuche ich auch mal......


----------



## Piktogramm (28. Dezember 2012)

Entsprechendes Anti Nebel Zeugs gibt es von Oakley aber auch schon seit Jahren. Trotzdem danke für die Alternative


----------



## SCOTT BoD (30. Dezember 2012)

hallo,
hab hier so mittel vom polo (motorradladen)
heisste "anti-nebel" kann ich nur bedingt emfehlen also funktioniert nicht zu 100%.

gibt im internet irgendwo bezugsquellen für das bonito mittelchen?
danke und grüsse,
pascal.


----------



## Lutsch (2. Januar 2013)

Keine Ahnung was das genannte Mittel kostet, aber für Eishockey gibt es auch anti
Fog Sprays, könnte auch interessant sein. Und wenn es richtig günstig sein soll und die Brille nicht zu stark Beschläge, einfach mal vor der Tour die Gläser mit Duschgel behandeln und mit einem Lappen wieder säubern. Dies hilft zumindest beim Eishockey für eine gewisse Zeit.


----------



## jo7840 (2. Januar 2013)

Habt ihr schonmal Spüli ausprobiert? 
Hilft auch -vielleicht nicht so gut- aber deutlich günstiger.


----------



## loocs (2. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
sowas suche ich schon seit längerem, aber habe dann immer wieder gehört das solche Anti Fog Sprays nicht gut für Brillen aus Kunststoff sein solllen. Da die Kunststoffgläser stumpf werden sollen. Hab mich noch nicht getraut es auszuprobieren da meine Brille bei -6 Dioptrin mir zu teuer sind zum testen.
Jetzt sehe ich gerade auf deinem Bild, auf dem Fläschen "...auch für Kunststoffoberflächen". Meinen die damit Kunststoffgläser? Hat jemand damit Erfahrung?

Gruß loocs


----------



## SCOTT BoD (3. Januar 2013)

meine gläser sind auch kunststoff benutze aus dem motorradladen anti-nebel-spray für helmvisiere ...
habe bis jetz keine mattigkeits erscheinungen.
auserdem sind helmvisiere ja auch aus kunststoff...
ebenso gibts das anti-beschlag ja auch für taucher-/schwimmbrillen die eben auch aus kunststoff sind.
denke kaum das das mittel deinen gläsern schadet.



loocs schrieb:


> Hallo,
> sowas suche ich schon seit längerem, aber habe dann immer wieder gehört das solche Anti Fog Sprays nicht gut für Brillen aus Kunststoff sein solllen. Da die Kunststoffgläser stumpf werden sollen. Hab mich noch nicht getraut es auszuprobieren da meine Brille bei -6 Dioptrin mir zu teuer sind zum testen.
> Jetzt sehe ich gerade auf deinem Bild, auf dem Fläschen "...auch für Kunststoffoberflächen". Meinen die damit Kunststoffgläser? Hat jemand damit Erfahrung?
> 
> Gruß loocs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loocs (3. Januar 2013)

Danke für die Antwort, dann werd ichs mal ausprobiern.


----------



## .Konafahrer. (11. Januar 2013)

Gestern hat das Mittelchen leider nicht funktioniert. 

Weiß aber nicht woran das lag ...


----------



## Qya (12. Januar 2013)

Es gibt ja auch für Autos Anti bechlag spray z.b. von Nigrin
Sollte auch funktionieren, oder ?


----------



## palmilein (12. Januar 2013)

Qya schrieb:


> Es gibt ja auch für Autos Anti bechlag spray z.b. von Nigrin
> Sollte auch funktionieren, oder ?


Laut Nigrin Website soll das Anti-Fog-Spray zwar auch für Brillengläser geeignet sein, aber als ich mir die Inhaltsangabe durchgelesen habe, bin ich auf Ethanol gestoßen, dass ich zum Beispiel bei Polycarbonat-Gläsern dringlichst vermeiden würde.


----------



## Qya (13. Januar 2013)

Okay lass ich das mal lieber 
Auf Amazon findet man so spray ebenfalls. Hauptsächlich Primär für schwimm brillen.
Hier mal der Link: [ame="http://www.amazon.de/CRESSI-Anti-Beschlag-Spray-weiss/dp/B0011BBT4I/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1358032695&sr=8-2"]CRESSI Anti Beschlag Spray, weiss: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]
Werd ich wohl mal bestellen.
Denn wenn ich aufm Kopf den Buff hab, und um Nase und Mund noch n "buff", seh ich gar nichts mehr.
Das letzte stück nach Hause geht ca 500 meter bei 10 % Steigung nach unten .. ging gar nicht. Musste Mund und Nase freimachen, und dabei ist mir fast die fresse inc. saber fast eingefroren.


----------



## .Konafahrer. (17. Januar 2013)

.Konafahrer. schrieb:


> Gestern hat das Mittelchen leider nicht funktioniert.
> 
> Weiß aber nicht woran das lag ...


Heute bei minus 1,5 Grad hat das Mittelchen bestens funktioniert:

Ich bin aus dem Haus (21 Grad) -> 15min mit dem Bike -> 1h in 'ner Werkstatt -> 15min mit dem Bike -> 15min im Haus -> 1,5h aufs Bike -> wieder zu hause. Alles komplett beschlagfrei! 

Lediglich unterwegs hat sich während der Foto-Pausen so etwas wie ein Wasserfilm auf den Gläsern gebildet. Diesen habe ich heute nicht abgewischt! Als ich weiter fuhr löste sich dieser Wasserfilm wieder vollständig auf!

Auch habe ich dieses mal wirklich nur einen Tropfen auf beide Gläser verteilt. Abgewischt mit einem handelsüblichen Kleenex.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Qya (17. Januar 2013)

Liegt wohl auch an der Luftfeuchtigkeit / Temperatur wie stabil die beschichtung am ende ist.
Hab nun beim Bikeshop um die Ecke so ein Mittel bestellt.
Kann ich morgen abholen, bin mal gespannt, da ich morgen sowieso ne SchneeTour vorhabe.


----------



## loocs (19. Januar 2013)

Hi,
kann dir Muc Off Premium Anti-Fog Treatment empfehlen. Nutze es selber  und bin begeistert. Ist zwar etwas teurer als normales Anti Fog Spray  dafür hält es aber mindestens 5 Tage (selbst getestet).

Gruß loocs


----------



## .Konafahrer. (21. Januar 2013)

.Konafahrer. schrieb:


> Auch habe ich dieses mal wirklich nur einen Tropfen auf beide Gläser verteilt. Abgewischt mit einem handelsüblichen Kleenex.


Heute bei 4 Grad hat das Bonito nach o.g. Anwendung wieder einwandfrei funktioniert. 

Ich denke der eine Ausfall lag entweder an zu viel Mittel oder am Wischen unterwegs.

Happy Trails & klare Sicht!


----------



## Crop Circle (23. Januar 2013)

Wenn ich danach googel, finde ich keine Informationen zu Bonito.

Das gibt es standardmäßig beim Optiker, ja? Und was kostet es?


----------



## .Konafahrer. (23. Januar 2013)

â¬ 4,30 in den Filialen von www.fielmann.de


----------



## Sportoptiker (15. Februar 2013)

neben bonito, gibt es noch von bon klar nano und plizzo nanokraft.
die produkte gibt es allesamt beim optischen fachhandel und kosten zwischen 4 und 9 euro. alle produkte sind für brillengläser und kunststoffe geeignet. was sie nicht können, sie können den schmutz nicht vermeiden. dafür gibts allerdings spezielle beschichtungen der brillengläser. dadurch lassen sich wässrige verschmutzungen einfach nur abkopfen oder ganz leicht wegwischen. die beschichtungen gibt es von diversen herstellern, wie zeiss lotutec oder neu duravision platinum, rodenstock solitaire protect und protect plus.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (15. Februar 2013)

Man was bin ich blöd gewesen (jaja, ich weiß, Mädchen halt)! Seit Jahren kämpfe ich mit den beschlagenen Brillengläsern beim Ski Fahren, radeln etc... aber auf die Idee mit Anti-Beschlagmitteln bin ich nicht gekommen!
Kona, ich danke Dir für diesen Thread!!


----------



## Trailst4R (6. Mai 2013)

War heute im Fielmann und die hatten das nicht und konnten auch nichts damit anfangen 

Vermutlich hab ich nen besonders kompetenten Verkäufer erwischt. Zum Glück hab ich gute Augen und muss da sonst nicht hin 

Ich versuchs die Woche mal noch bei einem anderen!


----------



## Schildbürger (6. Mai 2013)

Ich hatte vor ein paar Monaten versucht es beim örtlichen Fielmann zu bestellen.
Bisher nichts mehr davon gehört. Ist nichts daraus geworden.
Unterwegs habe ich dann mal die Brillengläser innen mit Spuke eingerieben, was bei der Taucherbrille auch immer funktioniert hat, geht auch beim Radfahren. 
Bei Spülmittel hat man so schlieren auf dem Glas.


----------



## Bergsieger (6. Mai 2013)

Nachdem ich den Marathon in Sundern im Blindflug fahren musste, habe ich dieses Mittelchen bestellt und bin begeistert. 
Besser als 2 vorher benutzte Mittel und somit kann ich den Test der "Motorrad-News" voll bestätigen. 

http://www.nanostatic.eu/brillenpflege-sprays/brillenpflege-antibeschlag-100ml.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .Konafahrer. (3. Dezember 2013)

Die kalte Jahreszeit hat begonnen... und Bonito ist wieder im Einsatz...

3 mal pro Woche 2 Tropfen = sehr ergiebig





Nach wie vor selbst mit Buff über der Nase kein Beschlagen. 

Einzig bei Pausen sammelt sich ein Wasserfilm auf der Brille, den man nicht wegwischen sollte. Der verdunstet bei Weiterfahrt wieder...


Wogegen es allerdings nicht hilft:





Mit dreckigen Grüßen


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (3. Dezember 2013)

Ich wollte mir auch erst son Antibeschlagzeugs kaufen.
Habs dann aber erstmal mit Spüli an meiner Oakley-Brille versucht.
Funktioniert einwandfrei, und wenn man das "Glas" mit nem Küchentuch ordentlich sauberreibt gibts auch keine Schlieren.


----------



## SofusCorn (3. Dezember 2013)

Falls wen interessiert wie das alles funktioniert:
Man sieht nichts, weil Wasser als mikroskopisch kleine Tröpfchen an der Brille kondensiert. Die Brille "beschlägt" also. Diese Antifog-Mittelchen verhindern jetzt nicht das Wasser überhaupt kondensiert. Sie sorgen nur dafür, dass es keine Tröpfchen bildet, sondern stattdessen einen Wasserfilm. Weil durch den kann man deutlich besser gucken, als durch die kleinen Tröpfchen. Die Tröpfchen brechen nämlich das Licht in alle Richtungen.

Seife, Spucke und diverse Sprays:
Kondensiert Wasser an der Brille, löst sich das Zeug darin. Das senkt die Oberflächenspannung vom Wasser und damit die Neigung Tröpfchen zu bilden. Es bildet sich also stattdessen ein Wasserfilm.

"Richtige" Beschichtungen (auch als Spray?):
Die Schicht enthält stark "wasserliebende" Substanzen. Wasser das an so einer Schicht kondensiert, bildet eher einen Film als Tröpfchen. edit: theoretisch die coolere Methode, allerdings doof wenn die dünne Schicht Putzen nicht überlebt.

quelle: wiki etc


----------



## 3idoronyh (3. Dezember 2013)

Absolut beschlagfrei, absolut, und dabei billig und stabil ideale Winterbrille:
http://www.amazon.de/Uvex-Schutzbrille-blau-orange-unget%C3%B6nt-optidur/dp/B0013B6UC2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1386108162&sr=8-1&keywords=uvex+i-vo

Uvex i vo!


----------



## SofusCorn (3. Dezember 2013)

Sagt der, der meint, man darf keine Arbeitskleidung fürs Radfahren zweckentfremden? Das ist eine Laborschutzbrille.
edit: okay, bei uns wird sowas im Labor getragen. Ich seh grad, die fallen unter allgemeine Arbeitsschutzbrillen.
edit2:korrektur


----------



## 3idoronyh (4. Dezember 2013)

ICH mache hier keine Anspielungen....muss ich mal klar festhalten....

Nee, ne Laborbrlle ist das nicht, das ist ne Arbeitsbrille, und sie ist für den Winter super!
Stabil, klare Sicht, beschlägt nie!
Und man kann alles mögliche zum radfahren nehmen, wenn es denn Sinn macht! das hier macht ja Sinn! die ist echt gut.
Fahre die im winter fast jeden tag, man bekommt sie nicht beschlagen.

das ist echt ne Empfehlung....


----------



## SofusCorn (4. Dezember 2013)

Ja, war mir halt nicht sicher, nach der Vorgeschichte. 

Hab auf der Herstellerseite gesehen, dass die scheinbar echt antibeschlagbeschichtet angeboten wird. Wir benutzen sehr ähnliche Modelle im Labor zum Schutz vor Chemikalien. Unsere Uvex modelle kosten aber nur irgendwas mit 3 Euro, meine ich mich zu erinnern.
Siehe rechts unten welche Beschichtungen möglich sind. Vermutlich ist die in deinem Link allerdings eher die "antihaft" beschichtete Version:


> uvex optidur NCH beschichtete Scheiben sind beidseitig extrem kratzfest  und bieten exzellente Beständigkeit gegen Chemikalien. Das durch  Nanotechnologie veredelte Lacksystem weist eine deutliche Steigerung der  Antihaft-Eigenschaften auf und ist dadurch reinigungsfreundlicher.  Wässrige und ölige Verschmutzungen lassen sich mühelos entfernen.


http://www.uvex-safety.com/de/produ...lle-laborbrille-arbeitsschutzbrille/?model=34

edit:
Hier die mit beschlagfreiem Coating:
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Uvex-i-vo-Sonnenbrille-Schutzbrille-beschlagfrei/dp/B004PJJAHQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1386118518&sr=8-1&keywords=uvex+i-vo+supravision"]Uvex i-vo Sonnenbrille Schutzbrille - braun getönt: Amazon.de: Elektronik[/ame]

Oder hier nochmal alle Typen aufgelistet mit Preis:
https://www.uvex-safety-shop.de/weco%28bD1kZSZjPTAzMyZkPW1pbg==%29/eselling/app0.do?fcode=m_cs_catsearch&m_cs_GV_TAG=9160


----------



## 3idoronyh (4. Dezember 2013)

Meine ist von Ebay, und ganz sicher beschlagfrei!

Dank Dir für die Aufstellung, und dein Einsehen!
Muss ja mal ein Ende haben, und zwar von allen Seiten!
Anspielungen bringen da nichts.
Ich verlinke nochmal die Ebaystelle.


----------



## 3idoronyh (4. Dezember 2013)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/UVEX-i-vo-Sc...975?pt=Arbeitsschutz&var=&hash=item2a1d70241f

Daher hatte ich meine, und die sind beschlagfrei.
Ob beschichtet oder was anderes, weiss ich nicht, ist mir auch egal, es funzt absolut sicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Qya (4. Dezember 2013)

3idoronyh schrieb:


> ICH mache hier keine Anspielungen....muss ich mal klar festhalten....



Interessant ... sind den die Brillen so gebaut, das diese gar nicht erst beschlagen können ?


----------



## 3idoronyh (4. Dezember 2013)

Qya schrieb:


> Interessant ... sind den die Brillen so gebaut, das diese gar nicht erst beschlagen können ?


 

ich wusste vorher garnicht, dass es die so oder so, mit antibeschlagbeschichtung oder so oder so gibt.
Ich nehme an, ich habe "Hc/ AF":
*9160120 i-vo HC/AF farblos blau/grau m. Kopfband
*Die Eye-volution' im Augenschutz mit Duo Component Technology
- Indirekte Ventilation, schneller und einfacher Scheibenwechsel, längenverstellbares Kopfband
- Fassungsfarbe blau/grau, Scheibe farblos/UV 2-1,2, Beschichtung supravision HC-AF (außen kratzfest/innen beschlagfrei)



ich habe 4 davon, je 2 klare, 2 getönte, und die beschlagen wirklich NIE!
Wie gesagt, 3-4 Stunden Geballer, Schweisss ohne Ende, 85 Km, minus 2 Grad, hechelnder Atem: NIX!

Ist fasziniernd, und geil!
Brille ist jetzt keine Schönheit, wenn man aber in ner Gruppe steht, und alle haben "Aquarium" und man selber hat klare Sicht....ists cool!

Habe ich hier auch im Ibc gelesen, Von einem "Svenkiel" User.


----------



## Qya (4. Dezember 2013)

Top .. dann kann ich endlich mit Sturmhaube fahren .. erst mal bestellen 

Danke für den Tip


----------



## SofusCorn (4. Dezember 2013)

Qya schrieb:


> Interessant ... sind den die Brillen so gebaut, das diese gar nicht erst beschlagen können ?



Sie sind beschichtet, also irgendwas wurde auf die Gläser eingerieben/aufgedampft oder ähnliches. Das Wasser kondensiert immer noch daran, aber je nach Beschichtung perlt es eher ab (Antihaft) oder bildet keine feinen Tröpfchen mehr (Antifog).


----------



## Trailst4R (4. Dezember 2013)

Hier kann man das Mittel bestellen. Ist scheinbar garnicht von Fielmann, mein Fielmann wusste nämlich auch nichts davon:

http://www.bonito-shop.de/shop/common/index_afterjavacheck.phtml?fid=259&pgrp_id=4292

Einfach runterscrollen bis ANTIFOG Super! Bild ist das gleiche wie das von @.Konafahrer.


----------



## .Konafahrer. (4. Dezember 2013)

Danke für die Info. 

Ich habe meine Flasche bei Fielmann gekauft und das so verstanden, dass das deren 'Hausmarke' sei... egal, Hauptsache es funktioniert. 

Danke übrigens auch an die anderen für die Tipps mit den Schutzbrillen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moxrox (4. Dezember 2013)

Da habe ich noch einen weiteren Tipp, ich benutze folgende Brille als Zweitbrille und ist mit vielem ausgestattet was manche Hersteller nicht einmal bei Brillen im mittlerem Preissegement bieten:

Firma: BOLLE (gehÃ¶rt zum bekannten optischen Hersteller Bushnell)



Name: Bolle Contour - Sicherheitsbrille (gibt es mit Plastik Rahmen oder Metall)







*anti-fog (anti-Beschlagbeschichtung)
*anti-statisch und kratzfest
*Sicherheitsglas
*100% UV-Schutz
* anti-glare (ESP Version, das ist die Version mit den gelben GlÃ¤sern)

Anti-Fog Beschichtungen helfen generell aber nur bedingt, wenn nun jemand in seinen Schal lÃ¤ngere Zeit atmet und der Dampf in die Brille dringt wird das auf Dauer auch beschlagen. Bei normalen Gebrauch ist dies aber top.

Preis um die 12â¬

http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=bolle+contour&_sop=15


----------



## 3idoronyh (4. Dezember 2013)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> Sie sind beschichtet, also irgendwas wurde auf die Gläser eingerieben/aufgedampft oder ähnliches. Das Wasser kondensiert immer noch daran, aber je nach Beschichtung perlt es eher ab (Antihaft) oder bildet keine feinen Tröpfchen mehr (Antifog).


 

Hast du diese brille?

ich habe Sie!
und bei mir fliesst nichts ab, was erst kondensiert, usw!

es beschlägt nicht!Nie!
Trage Sturmhaube Gore, die ist meist schweissnass (atmungsaktive Plaste.)Und dennoch beschlägt diese Brille nicht! Es geht nicht, man bringt Sie nicht zum Beschlagen!

nebel, Schweiss, nass, Ballern, da beschlägt nichts!


----------



## 3idoronyh (4. Dezember 2013)

Qya schrieb:


> Top .. dann kann ich endlich mit Sturmhaube fahren .. erst mal bestellen
> 
> Danke für den Tip


 Mach mal, un dberichte!

Bin gespannt.


----------



## Jocki (5. Dezember 2013)

Interessant wird es erst bei langsamer anstrengender bergauffahrt, wenn der Fahrtwind fehlt. Dann beschlägt bei mir jede Brille. Und ich hab da Arbeitsplatzbedingt so einiges ausprobiert.


----------



## McNulty (5. Dezember 2013)

Da muss man den Anwendungsfall sehen - Für die langsame Bergauffahrt brauche ich keine Brille, es sei denn ich bin aufgrund der Sehstärke Brillenträger - mein Anwendungsfall ist mittel zügig fahren und an Ampeln anhalten.


----------



## 3idoronyh (5. Dezember 2013)

Wobei man ja nun bei Bergauffahrt nicht jedesmal die Brille abnimmt??
Wohin auch damit,, ins nasse Trikot(Tasche)?? da wird sie ja mal sicher nass...
und erst in einen Rucksack fummeln (so man denn einen mit hat...) um sie dann bei jeder Abfahrt wieder rauszuholen?


ich hab meine Uvex immer auf, und , ich wiederhole es gerne, da beschlägt nix, auch nicht aufwärts.

die bolle Brille sieht auch gut aus!


----------



## McNulty (5. Dezember 2013)

Hab mir auch mal deine Empfehlung bestellt.


----------



## Ximi (5. Dezember 2013)

Hallo, ich frag mich schon länger: Warum funzt die "Antibeschlagbeschichtung" bei ~15 Arbeitsbrillen, aber nicht bei +150 Sportbrillen?  Noch dazu, wenn UVEX beides herstellt.


----------



## 3idoronyh (5. Dezember 2013)

McNulty schrieb:


> Hab mir auch mal deine Empfehlung bestellt.


----------



## powderJO (5. Dezember 2013)

3idoronyh schrieb:


>



überlebt die beschichtung der arbeitschutz-uvex oder -bolle auch putzen? wenn man richtig wischen muss?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofusCorn (5. Dezember 2013)

Naja, du musst das so sehen. Hier im Forum findet man viele subjektive Meinungen und keinen objektiven direkten Vergleich der Modelle. Es kann also gut sein, dass bei dir diese Brillen nass werden (Wasserfilm), bei wem anders nicht. Speziell wenn er sagt, dass bei ihm nichts kondensiert, dann würde bei ihm theoretisch die Antifog beschichtung auch nicht nötig sein. Die verhindern halt kondensieren nicht.

Da kommts ja auf mehrere Sachen an:
- Luftzirkulation möglich? wie passt die brille zur Kopfform
- läuft schweiß von oben unter die Brille? Es gibt welche mit so nem Gummirand oben, kA ob ders so bringt, oder eher stört.
- vollrandbrille? die neigen eher zu kondensation.
- wie erwähnt: fahrgeschwindigkeit/Wind
- doppelverglasung mit isolierschicht dazwischen? (glaub das macht man nur bei Motoradhelmen)
- Kunststoff/glas?
- wieviel man schwitzt und ob z.B. durch den Schal/buff direkt warme luft zur Brille geht... (passiert bei mir häufig, sieht man schön bei jedem ausatmen. Atem geht dann irgendwo neben der nase hoch unter die Brille)
- zu guter Letzt, wenns wirklich an der beschichtung liegt: uvex hat verschiedene antifog beschichtungen. (wobei die auf dieser Brille laut Hersteller die schlechteste Antifog hat "HC-AF" ;D)

edit: sie beschlagen natürlich nicht, sondern wasserfilm halt.


----------



## Magico80 (5. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe neuerdings Arbeitsschutzbrillen von Bolle. Super günstig und Beschlagfrei. 

Ist das bei dem AntiFog zeugs auch so, daß die Brille nicht mehr beschlägt, aber trotzdem Feuchtigkeit in der Brille bleibt, was langfristig auch zu schlechter Sicht führt?


----------



## 3idoronyh (5. Dezember 2013)

uvexbrille seit 2 jahren im Einsatz....
fahre jeden 2. tag, also etwa 2x(365Tagex0,3==100Tage Winteranteil(kann auch 0,5 sein))=grob geschätzt .....= 200x getragen, und ergo auch 200x geputzt...mit Pril und Spüli....ich spüle immer nach dem Fahren (schööön warmes wasser, und dann putze ich die Brille gleich mit...


Also, die Brille ist top!
ich will die nicht verkaufen, habe keine Uvex Aktien oder so ;-))), aber, wenn etwas billig ist und einfach top funzt, dann finde ich das Klasse!

Bissi grob, bissi schwer, bissi Arbeitsmässig ist die Brille, ist keine Edelbrille.
Hat aber sogar Verstellung in Länge und Winkel, also....mehr brauchen tut niemand!
Im Sommer trage ich ne leichtere.


----------



## moxrox (5. Dezember 2013)

Magico80 schrieb:


> Ich habe neuerdings Arbeitsschutzbrillen von Bolle. Super günstig und Beschlagfrei.
> 
> Ist das bei dem AntiFog zeugs auch so, daß die Brille nicht mehr beschlägt, aber trotzdem Feuchtigkeit in der Brille bleibt, was langfristig auch zu schlechter Sicht führt?



Wie bist du generell zufrieden mit der Schutzbrille von Bolle und ist das die Bolle Contour welche ich empfohlen habe ? Ich hatte mir die Bolle Contour ESP bei Ebay gekauft. Die Brille ist sehr leicht (Modell mit Plastikrahmen) mit ca. 20g und schaut eher nicht aus wie eine Arbeitsbrille sondern wie eine Sportbrille.

Ich bin selber vor einiger Zeit über die Bolle Contour gestolpert, da diese recht häufig in angelsächsichen Radsport Foren (MTB & Strassenradsport) empfohlen werden. Jedenfalls gut, dass wir hier schon einmal zwei Alternativen haben die UVEX und die Bolle, also bei dem Preis kann man nicht viel falsch machen.


----------



## Magico80 (5. Dezember 2013)

ich hab mich für die Cobra mit Bügel und 1x mit Band) entschieden. Hatte mehrere da. Combat, Rail, Raider, assault und Tracker. 

Die Raid (er) waren mir zu fett. Die Assault leider zu dunkel für den Winter, die Cobra hat ein riesen Sichtfeld.

Sie beschlägt nicht, aber wird innen halt feucht wenn ich mit Maske fahre und das führt irgendwann auch mal zum Blindflug. KA wie sich das beheben lässt. Sonst bin ich zufrieden und für 15 Euro nix falsch gemacht.


----------



## moxrox (5. Dezember 2013)

Die Bolle Cobra schaut auch gut aus, das Design finde ich generell von Bolle gut dafür dass es Arbeitsbrillen sind, und durch die Polsterung und das Band hat das wahrscheinlich nochmal Vorteile, da etwas geschlossener. Sehe gerade, das ist eine ballistische Schutzbrille und es gibt sie auch mit ESP. Sind die optischen Gläser gut scharf ?

Also wenn ich in eine Maske atme und starken Dampf erzeuge und dieser gelangt unter die Gläser, dann bleibt bei mir in den Gläsern nach längerer Zeit die Feuchtigkeit ebenso hängen und ich setzte die Brille auf die Nasenspitze bis es abklingt. Aber das habe ich eigentlich bei jeder offenen Brille ob billig oder teurer, ausser bei komplett geschlossenen Schibrillen aber sowas benutze ich nicht auf dem Rad, das ist eher etwas für Downhill/All Mountain Fahrer.


----------



## Magico80 (5. Dezember 2013)

Ich finde sogar die offene ohne Schaumrahmen besser. Kommt die Feuchtigkeit schneller weg. Die Gläser sind scharf. Nur bei Nacht spiegelt es manchmal ein klein wenig ganz aussen am Rand wenn ein auto von schräg hinten kommt. Ist aber kaum wahrnehmbar.


----------



## moxrox (6. Dezember 2013)

Magico80 schrieb:


> Ich finde sogar die offene ohne Schaumrahmen besser. Kommt die Feuchtigkeit schneller weg. Die Gläser sind scharf. Nur bei Nacht spiegelt es manchmal ein klein wenig ganz aussen am Rand wenn ein auto von schräg hinten kommt. Ist aber kaum wahrnehmbar.



Mmmh, war schon am überlegen ob ich mir die Bolle Cobra zusätzlich mit klarem Glas mir kaufe da sie eben etwas geschlossener ist.


----------



## damage0099 (10. Dezember 2013)

3idoronyh schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/UVEX-i-vo-Sc...975?pt=Arbeitsschutz&var=&hash=item2a1d70241f
> 
> Daher hatte ich meine, und die sind beschlagfrei.
> Ob beschichtet oder was anderes, weiss ich nicht, ist mir auch egal, es funzt absolut sicher.



Moin,

also ich habe mir auch diese Brille geholt, kam gestern an:

- von der Kälte ins warme Zimmer => beschlägt leicht
- atmen im Stehen, draußen in der Kälte => beschlägt nicht
- atmen im Stehen, draußen in der Kälte, Atem nach oben blasend => beschlägt leicht
- atmen mit Buff über der Nase, draußen in der Kälte => beschlägt deutlich
- atmen fahrend, kein Buff im Gesicht, bergauf, schwer atmend (wo meine Uvex Crow etwas beschlägt) => beschlägt nicht
- dasselbe, Buff über Nase => beschlägt auf einer Seite deutlich, auf der "windigeren" Seite nicht
- Vom Gewicht her eher schwerer, stört mich aber nicht

Da ich eh nie ein Buff etc. über der Nase habe, werde ich sie testen.
Meine Uvex beschlägt sehr oft, was tierisch nervt.
Ich teste sie auf jeden Fall noch, macht aber einen ganz guten Eindruck.

Was mir auffiel: Irgendwie sehe ich nicht so klar wie mit meiner Uvex, so, als wenn das gekrümmte "Glas" die Sicht etwas verzerrt / trübt....wie bei einer Schutzbrille eben.

Ob ich sie weiterempfehlen kann, weiß ich nach der nächsten "heißen" Ausfahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3idoronyh (10. Dezember 2013)

Komisch?? Meine beschlägt niee, habs eben nochmal getestet, von draussen rein= nix!

das Glas is bissi dick, das ist wohl teil des Geheimnisses, wie ne Schutzbrille.


----------



## moxrox (10. Dezember 2013)

Ich denke mit Bolle Brillen (z.B. die Contour) bist du besser aufgehoben, die wiegen fast nichts ca. 20g und schauen auch noch gut aus.

Anti-Fog heisst nicht, dass die Brille nicht beschlagen kann sonder für einige Sekunden dies reduziert wird bzw die Gläser schnell wieder klar werden. Und gegen viel Dampf der Feuchtigkeit produziert z.B. wenn man in einen Schal atmet hilft auch eine teure Brille nichts. 

Modelle:
http://www.thefind.com/search?query=bolle+safety+glasses

http://www.thefind.com/search?query=bolle+safety+goggles

Linsentechnologie (Typen der Gläser/Eigenschaften)
http://www.bolle-safety.de/linsentechnologie

...oder eben eine gute Radbrille von bekannten Herstellern für den Radsport die zumindest ähnliche Vorteile/Features bietet.


----------



## SofusCorn (10. Dezember 2013)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> also ich habe mir auch diese Brille geholt, kam gestern an:



steht bei der Packung drauf welche Beschichtung du hast? Irgendwie wird das beim ebay link nicht ersichtlich. Da steht nur welche Varianten es gibt, aber man kann keine auswählen.
edit: okay, es kommt drauf an welche Farbe du gewählt hast. Welche hast du genommen?[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*

*[/FONT]


----------



## damage0099 (10. Dezember 2013)

Muß ich später mal nachschauen.

Da aber @3idoronyh den Link postete und er genau diese hat, gehe ich davon aus, daß es die "richtige" sein muß (sprich, die, die beschlagfrei ist / sein sollte).

Mit meinem Atem ist sie es jedoch definitiv nicht....vllt. sollte ich nen Schnaps trinken und dann nochmals testen


----------



## damage0099 (10. Dezember 2013)

Hier:


----------



## SofusCorn (10. Dezember 2013)

Du darfst damit offziell im Labor arbeiten, aber beschlagen tun die Scheiben wie jede andere auch. Nur die Modelle mit "[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*                                          i-vo HC/AF" *werden als innen beschlagfrei beworben.[/FONT] Mein Beileid.  Säure und Laugenspritzer können dir jetzt nichts mehr anhaben!


[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*9160085                                           i-vo NC farblos blau/grau         *
[..]
Beschichtung optidur NC (gute Kratzfestigkeit/*Chemikalienbeständigkeit*)[/FONT]
http://www.ebay.de/itm/UVEX-i-vo-Sc...=&hash=item2a1d70241f&clk_rvr_id=558903477288



damage0099 schrieb:


> Hier:



edit: Beschlagfrei sind die Modelle:
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*9160120 i-vo HC/AF farblos blau/grau m. Kopfband
*[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*9160275                                           i-vo HC/AF farblos schwarz/grau         
*[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*9160268                                            i-vo HC/AF SCT braun 5-2,5 20% blau/orange         *[/FONT]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (10. Dezember 2013)

Das erklärt einiges: Aber:
Die Brille beschlug beim atmen auf jeden Fall aussen, sicher auch innen...
Bringt es etwas, wenn sie aussen und innen nicht beschlägt?

Ob ich sie umtauschn soll


----------



## SofusCorn (10. Dezember 2013)

Keine Ahnung. Wäre natürlich am sinvollsten wenn beide Seiten antibeschlag sind. Wenn man langsam fährt und sie beschlagen, hat man ja wenig Fahrtwind der einem die Außenscheibe beschlagfrei hält.

Das Modell "uvex optidur 4C PLUS" ist beidseitig beschlagfrei (war jetzt das  erste google ergebnis, evtl gibts die woanders günstiger):
http://www.ebay.de/itm/uvex-i-vo-Sc...tidur-4C-PLUS-blau-grau-9160185-/251365739734

edit: es gibt übrigens nur 3 mögliche beschichtungen für die i-vo. Andere uvex modelle haben andere Beschichtungen, die laut hersteller "doppelt so lang beschlagfrei wie die uvex supravision HC-AF beschichteten Scheibe" sind. 
http://www.uvex-safety.com/de/produ...utzbrille/?model=32&modelName=uvex+super+fit+

edit2: Uvex Radbrillen scheinen auch nur innen antifog beschichtet zu sein. Vermutlich ist es umständlicher kratzfrei+antifog zu kombinieren.
http://www.uvex-sports.de/radsport/technologien/radbrillen-technologie/
edit3: da sieht man auch, dass die radbrillen extra anders gebaut sind, damit nicht diese Verzerrung durch die gekrümmten Gläser auftritt, die du beobachtet hast. "*DEZENTRIERTE SCHEIBENTECHNOLOGIE* Garantiert verzerrungsfreie Sicht auch bei stark gewölbten Scheiben. Alle Scheiben entsprechen der optischen Güteklasse 1."


----------



## SpeedBoy (10. Dezember 2013)

Habe mir nun die Bolle Contour geholt, in der "clear" Ausführung.

Beim heutigen Testlauf: Kein Beschlagen, kein Wasserfilm, einfach nichts. Immer klarer Durchblick. Passform ist auch gut. 
Bin gespannt wie lange diese Beschichtung auf der Brille hält.

Gruß Christian


----------



## moxrox (11. Dezember 2013)

Habe mir 2 Modelle (Rush Twiligh&Cobra HD) von Bolle heute noch bestellt da ich sie recht interessant finde und bin vorerst Ã¼berrascht inwiefern diese Brillen fÃ¼r so einen niedrigen Preis alles so bieten. Ich habe ein paar Bilder mit Beschreibung fÃ¼r euch hier reingestellt.










  Bolle Rush Twilight 

(11â¬ incl.Versand bei Ebay)
(!! Doppelte anti-Fog Beschichtung innnen und aussen !!/bessere Sicht in der DÃ¤mmerung/ESP-Blendschutz anti-glare/anti-scratch/UV Schutz) 














  Bolle Cobra HD "Clear"  

Das Modell gibt es auch mit Kopfband.
(Hydrophobe GlÃ¤ser: Wasser perlt ab und schmutzabweisend, anti-fog, anti-scratch, UV Schutz)

Habe mir eine ohne Band/Polsterung gekauft, ca. 14â¬ incl Versand bei Ebay.
Aufpassen, die Brille gibt es mit klaren GlÃ¤sern auch ohne HD.









 Es gibt noch die Bolle Rush HD Clear, die besitzt aber kein anti-fog also eher etwas fÃ¼r den Sommer. Nur die anderen Typen der Rush Brille z.B. Clear ohne HD usw. besitzten anti-fog.
(Hydrophobe GlÃ¤ser:Wassertropfen perlen ab/selbstreinigend/UV Schutz/anti-scratch)


http://www.der-outdoor-tester.de/au...-evil-eye-halfrim-mit-hydrophoben-filtern/57/
Die  hydrophoben GlÃ¤ser sind bekannt von Oakley, diese sind im hÃ¶heren  Preissegment zu finden. Adidas hat es auch im Sortiment.


----------



## damage0099 (11. Dezember 2013)

Habe mir jetzt bei Arbeitsschutz-Sigel.de die:
uvex Schutzbrille super fit ETC weiß-lime 9178415 bestellt (außen und innen beschlagsfrei beschichtet).
Mal sehen, wie die ist.
 @Ecksofa: Danke für deine ausführliche Recherche  (Dann habe ich mir das mit der verzerrten Sicht doch nicht eingebildet  )

Für den Preis bieten die Teile in der Tat was!


----------



## SofusCorn (11. Dezember 2013)

moxrox schrieb:


> http://www.der-outdoor-tester.de/au...-evil-eye-halfrim-mit-hydrophoben-filtern/57/
> Die  hydrophoben Gläser sind bekannt von Oakley, diese sind im höheren  Preissegment zu finden. Adidas hat es auch im Sortiment.



dabei musst du allerdings berücksichtigen, das damit wirklich Wasser/schmutzabweisend gemeint ist. Also Regen/Spritzwasser etc. 
Beschlagen soll bei diesen Brillen durch Fahrtwind verhindert werden.
Das ist in dem Sinne keine Antifog beschichtung. Antifog ist genau das Gegenteil: hydrophil.

edit: 
Bolle laut Herstellerangaben:
Platinum oder Twilight: Antibeschlag
HD: Wasser/Schmutz abweisend (hydrophobe beschichtung)
http://www.bolle-safety.de/linsentechnologie

Das Problem ist, auf der Herstellerseite findet man alle Infos, aber z.B. bei Amazon/ebay sind die Beschreibung ja i.d.R. total fürn Arsch. Muss man halt aufpassen, dass man wirklich das Modell bekommt, dass man möchte. Man kann ja auch schlecht die selbe Brille mit hydrophiler und hydrophober Beschichtung gleichzeitig machen. Das sind zwei gegensätzliche Effekte (wörtlich übersetzt: hydrophil: "Wasserliebend", hydrophob: "Wassermeidend").



moxrox schrieb:


> Bolle Cobra HD "Clear"
> 
> Das Modell gibt es auch mit Kopfband.
> (Hydrophobe Gläser: Wasser perlt ab und schmutzabweisend, anti-fog, anti-scratch, UV Schutz)



edit2:
Es gibt davon ein HD modell (spritzwasser/schmutz abweisend) *COBRA COBHDPI* und ein Platinum modell (antibeschlag) *COBRA COBFTPSI*. Du hast quasi die eigenschaften einfach kombiniert, was leider nicht der Fall ist


----------



## moxrox (11. Dezember 2013)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> dabei musst du allerdings berücksichtigen, das damit wirklich Wasser/schmutzabweisend gemeint ist. Also Regen/Spritzwasser etc.
> Beschlagen soll bei diesen Brillen durch Fahrtwind verhindert werden.
> Das ist in dem Sinne keine Antifog beschichtung. Antifog ist genau das Gegenteil: hydrophil.
> 
> ...



Du irrst dich, die Brillen werden geliefert wie ich sie beschrieben habe.

1) Schau mal, hier ist die Produktbeschreibung der COBRA HD "Clear", unter Coatings zu lesen.
http://www.bolle-safety.com/safety-spectacles/cobra-cobhdpi

Bolle HD Clear (COBHDPI)
u.a.
*HD-hydrophobic (wasser-/schmutzabweisend)
*anti-fog 
*anti-scratch


2.) Twillight bedeutet nicht einfach anti-fog sondern eine doppelte anti-fog Beschichtung (innen und außen) für extremste Bedingungen in Verbindung mit Blendschutz/ESP


----------



## SofusCorn (11. Dezember 2013)

tatsächlich. ich hab nur bei "lens technologie" geguckt und da wirds nicht erwähnt.
Seltsam, vll verkaufen die den Abperleffekt als Anti-fog. Keine Ahnung.


----------



## moxrox (11. Dezember 2013)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> tatsächlich. ich hab nur bei "lens technologie" geguckt und da wirds nicht erwähnt.
> Seltsam, vll verkaufen die den Abperleffekt als Anti-fog. Keine Ahnung.



Der Lotuseffekt/Abperleffekt wird als HD (Hydrophobic) vertrieben, wie auch bei Oakley oder Adidas. Steht doch alles in den links. 

Wenn die Brillen nicht so interessant wären mit diesen Kombinationen von Beschichtungen und dem niedrigen Preis, hätte ich mir kaum die Mühe gemacht hier Bilder mit Beschreibung einzustellen. Wenn ich von den Brillen überzeugt bin nachdem ich sie geliefert bekommen habe, dann schreib ich vielleicht auch ein kleines Review.

Hier siehst du als Beispiel der Bolle Cobra die verschiedenen Typen der Gläser/Filter mit Beschreibung, so eine PDF hat jedes Brillenmodell.
http://www.bolle-safety.com/sites/default/files/model-technical-files/wwwbollesafetycom/cobra-gb-ft.pdf


----------



## SofusCorn (11. Dezember 2013)

Hm, es scheint ja echt ne ganze menge antifog coatings zu geben. Schade das nicht mal ein systematischer Test mit, sagen wir mal, 20 von diesen Billigbrillen gemacht wird statt eine 200 Euro Brille, die sich ein Großteil der Leute eh niemals anschaffen wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (12. Dezember 2013)

Selbst meine falsch-gekaufte 15â¬-Brille beschlÃ¤gt weitaus weniger als meine Uvex Crow Pro (mit neuen! GlÃ¤sern drin)


----------



## moxrox (12. Dezember 2013)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> Hm, es scheint ja echt ne ganze menge antifog coatings zu geben. Schade das nicht mal ein systematischer Test mit, sagen wir mal, 20 von diesen Billigbrillen gemacht wird statt eine 200 Euro Brille, die sich ein Großteil der Leute eh niemals anschaffen wird.



Arbeitsbrillen richten sich nach DIN Normen und gesetzlichen Bestimmungen, da sind wahrscheinlich Tests in Magazinen überflüssig.


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (12. Dezember 2013)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> Hm, es scheint ja echt ne ganze menge antifog coatings zu geben. Schade das nicht mal ein systematischer Test mit, sagen wir mal, 20 von diesen Billigbrillen gemacht wird statt eine 200 Euro Brille, die sich ein Großteil der Leute eh niemals anschaffen wird.



Deswegen reib ich meine einfach mit Spülmittel ab, das funktioniert sogar bei meiner geschlossenen Oakley MX wunderbar.
Mit den normalen offenen geht das auch wunderbar, aber die mag ich net so.


----------



## damage0099 (12. Dezember 2013)

Spüli brachte mir nichts 
Die neu bestellte scheint super zu sein!
Eben nassgescheitzt heimgekommen, Paket ausgepackt, aufgesetzt, raus, Bikf gewartet, rein => nicht beschlagen!!!, raus, bike  im Hof bewegt, nicht beschlagen, rein, nicht beschlagen, raus, rumgelaufen und wieder rein: Sieht sehr gut aus!
Bin gespannt auf morgen früh!
Review folgt....(das schaffte aber noch keine meiner Brillen!!!)


----------



## SofusCorn (12. Dezember 2013)

teste es mal mit einer Tasse heißem Wasser ^^. Da kannst die Brillen dann direkt vergleichen.


----------



## damage0099 (13. Dezember 2013)

hehe, werde ich heut abend machen 

Sie ist auch spürbar leichter....und selbst mit Buff über der Nase beschlug sie nicht 
Das kam mir irgendwie gespenstig vor.

Was mir aber auch auffiel: Das Sichtfeld ist nicht verzerrt 

Werde mir wohl noch 1-2 bestellen und auf Eis legen 

Danke @all für die tollen Tips!


----------



## moxrox (14. Dezember 2013)

Die Bolle Cobra HD "Clear" ist bei mir gestern mit der Luftpost nach nur 3 Tagen aus UK angekommen.

Habe die Brille hier gekauft:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/150890681460?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Sehr positiv und überraschend ist das Sichtfeld und vor allem die Klarheit/Schärfe der Gläser bedingt u.a. durch diese neuartige HD Technologie. 

Die Brille ist so klar und leicht, dass man meint man hätte keine Brille aufgesetzt und durch das randlose Sichtfeld sieht man auch nichts von einem Brillenrand. Super ! Keine Spur von einer Beeinträchtigung der Sicht durch die Gläser.

Die Brille hat eine gute Passform soweit.

Wenn man sie unter das Wasser hält, sieht man schön wie das Wasser abperlt durch diese HD Beschichtung. Wie sich das anti-fog schlägt wird sich noch zeigen, ich bin noch nicht damit gefahren.


----------

